# should i buy russian tortoise at petco?



## russian tortoise boy (Oct 22, 2012)

ok i was planning to buy another russian tortoise at petco, male this time, but other folks said buy one from this forum's breeders here so, can breeders PM me about male RT'S and about the price. if no breeders PM me i might just buy one from petco, petco's russian tortoise seems healthy. by the way i have an adult female russian tortoise from a friend cost $30. I live in north las vegas nevada


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 22, 2012)

Go look in the For Sale section of site. Don't expect the sellers to do all the work for you. You want a quality animal, you gotta at least meet them halfway...come on, dude. Do some homework.


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 22, 2012)

If you are possibly hinting that you would like another Russian for around the same price as the one you got for 30$ you are probably going to have a hard time getting a reputable breeder interested in that. I won't even place an adoptive Russian for so little. I suggest you watch your local craigslist you may have better luck finding one in your price range.


----------



## russian tortoise boy (Oct 22, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> If you are possibly hinting that you would like another Russian for around the same price as the one you got for 30$ you are probably going to have a hard time getting a reputable breeder interested in that. I won't even place an adoptive Russian for so little. I suggest you watch your local craigslist you may have better luck finding one in your price range.


im willing to pay 100 bucks if i have too i just want another one


----------

